# How The Feds Will Track You



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How The Feds Will Track You

In many ways, we already live in a police state, a country in which our government feels like they own us and treats us that way. They read our emails; they track our internet searches; they see where you spend your money (you really didn't think the income tax was about collecting money, do you? It doesn't even begin to cover the government's spending.); and now&#8230;

Now, they will chip us.

Yes, in the same way that scientists chip animals to track their migratory patterns, the Federal government is moving ahead to implement plans to chip U.S. citizens.

Before you call me paranoid, realize that I'm talking about House bill H.R. 4919. This is a real bill which the U.S. House of Representatives passed for the purpose of chipping disabled people so that these poor souls won't get lost as easily.

The problem, like with so many other government programs, is with the unintended consequences (well, we hope that they are unintended). With political liberals and education and media elites calling political conservatives and libertarians "mentally challenged," do you think that it will be long before the next politically liberal administration uses this bill as an excuse to forcibly track those who disagree with that administration's policies? It's Stalin's wildest dream.

Whitney Webb had this to say in a column:

Giving local police the authority to decide who is micro-chipped and who is not based on their mental soundness is a recipe for disaster. Though the bill specifically mentions those with Alzheimer and autism, how long before these tracking programs are extended to those with ADHD and Bipolar disorder among other officially recognized disorders. Even the dislike of authority is considered a mental disorder known as "Oppositional Defiant Disorder," which could also warrant micro-chipping in the future. If these programs expand unchecked, how long will it be before all Americans are told that mass microchipping is necessary so that law enforcement and the government can better "protect" them? Many Americans have been content to trade their liberties for increased "security" in the post-9/11 world, particularly when the state uses these talking points. Yet, as Benjamin Franklin once said, "those who surrender freedom for security will not have, nor do they deserve, either one."

I'm not arguing that the people who wrote and passed this bill have evil intentions. I do actually think that they probably mean well. Unfortunately, like so many other big government ideas, these types of bill are abused by people who come into office later, and, rest assured, if this bill passes the rest of Congress, the whole situation will get worse. We will wish for the days when The Patriot Act was our primary concern when it comes to the police state.

What do you think about this bill: Am I overreacting or is it as terrible an idea as I think?

How The Feds Will Track You ? Survival Institute


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like a very slippery slope. I know I don't want one in me or any of my family.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Is that a chip in your pocket? Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That is straight out of the Bible,Revelations IIRC.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Revelation 13:17

17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.

King James Version (KJV)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

End of days


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well it will help end terrorism, stop drug abuse, help collect child support.... What could go wrong?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If they want to chip me they'll have to dig my dead body out of a mound to brass.



9UC said:


> Revelation 13:17
> 
> 17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.
> 
> King James Version (KJV)


Not arguing Religion with you but couldn't the same be said of a cashless society? It seems we are heading that way and if the only way to purchase things is with a debit/credit card wouldn't that cards number be the name/number of the beast?


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Short answer. Yes!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> If they want to chip me they'll have to dig my dead body out of a mound to brass.
> Not arguing Religion with you but couldn't the same be said of a cashless society? It seems we are heading that way and if the only way to purchase things is with a debit/credit card wouldn't that cards number be the name/number of the beast?


First, to make it clear, you should read all of Revelation 13. The Beast must show himself first.

But to answer your question about the cashless society here is the full sentence.

Revelation 13:16 It also forced all people, great and small, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hands or on their foreheads, 17 so that they could not buy or sell unless they had the mark, which is the name of the beast or the number of its name.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Such foolishness should be bitterly resisted.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't believe the government will put a chip on all of us. Don't get me wrong, they would love the idea. However, there is really no need for them to do that since we are doing it, if not done already by us to ourselves. Credit cards, cell phones and social media. How many times have you seen on the news that someone committed a heinous crime in one state and in a few days, the criminal is caught on the run 2500 miles away from the scene. You think the cops are just really smart or lucky?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

6811 said:


> I don't believe the government will put a chip on all of us. Don't get me wrong, they would love the idea. However, there is really no need for them to do that since we are doing it, if not done already by us to ourselves. Credit cards, cell phones and social media. How many times have you seen on the news that someone committed a heinous crime in one state and in a few days, the criminal is caught on the run 2500 miles away from the scene. You think the cops are just really smart or lucky?


If you are chipped they will find you in a few minutes not a few days. Chips are more efficient.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Newborns will be chipped at birth and after a few decades the whole society will be tracked. Could be done at a routine doctors check up, aka blood test. They won't need your permission.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Newborns will be chipped at birth and after a few decades the whole society will be tracked. Could be done at a routine doctors check up, aka blood test. They won't need your permission.


and then there are _Injectable Nanobots_ to contemplate...

Nanorobots trial to begin in humans: Microscopic DNA devices could be injected into a leukaemia patient in a bid to destroy abnormal cells | Daily Mail Online

Relax by yourself some night, get good and comfortable in front of a fire with some Kilbeggan; then contemplate _Injectable Nano-bots_, taking the thought game to its logical possible conclusions.

I don't know where you'll end up, but virtually every one of my own probability vectors ends very badly. No worries though, as it will always be in the name of making things better for humanity.

We'll start here...

https://www.sott.net/article/326371-Israeli-university-creates-mind-controlled-nanobots-from-DNA-that-could-release-drugs-inside-your-brain

Before long this is where we will be...

In a future brave new world will it be possible to live forever?

and Evil rampant to the End...

At least with a chip you can cut it out or disable it relatively easily. Nanbots not so much...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> If you are chipped they will find you in a few minutes not a few days. Chips are more efficient.


Very true and I agree with you 100%. But we are not there yet, if we told we are going to be chipped so the govt could monitor or track our movement, we the people will surely resist. I'm sure they will be waiting for a SHTF scenario where they could demand it. Like, they give you food and meds in exchange for a chip.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hell no , no one is putting a chip in me , they will have to pry my dead cold fingers from my gun first .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There are already numerous ways that you can be tracked electronically, but the ultimate prize of the fascist left is for all of us to be chipped. This has been talked about for some time. Eliminating cash money and precious metals in some cases, like countries are in the process of doing coupled with chipping means that people are dependent on the govt for access to their money, thus dependent to live. I will die before I allow myself to be chipped.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Orwellian process has been going on for years. A piece at a time, step by step, we loose our freedom, privacy, and rights.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They know most non-sheeple won't take the chip. That's why they're working so hard on facial recognition, along with cameras everywhere (for your protection). They don't need your cooperation to take your picture. Fingerprints next, then retina scans (to secure your data and prevent identity theft, of course).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> They know most non-sheeple won't take the chip. That's why they're working so hard on facial recognition, along with cameras everywhere (for your protection). They don't need your cooperation to take your picture. Fingerprints next, then retina scans (to secure your data and prevent identity theft, of course).


Of course.


----------

